# Cheap Husband



## Gizzy

I'm not exactly sure where I should post my story. I was a young teenaged mother of two when my husband and I first started dating in high school. Since our marriage, we've had another child together. In total, we have been together for almost 18 years. We have seen many up and downs together, and have managed, up until recently, to over come them all. 

A lot of my friends consider my husband as a "cheap" person. He doesn't like spending money on things we need. The last three cars that we have owned, we have purchased for a total of $150.01, combined. He is a mechanic and can fix these cars to a running state. We do not own a house, rather, he moved the 5 of us into a small two bedroom apartment, with a loft. This was suppose to be only temperary, but we have now been here 5 years. Our rent is going up in October to $900 a month. 

My car has no heat during the winter (he has done pretty much everying to try to fix this problem, including a flush and fill), and is starting to rust out quite a bit. I really don't think it will last another Canadian winter. Currently, he is working on rebuilding a motorbike, which is starting to become quite costly (he spent $125 on a gas tank for it that wasn't needed) 

About a month ago, my husband and I were talking and he told me that his mother told him to hurry up and finish the bike, so he can sell it and purchase a newer, safer car for me to drive. My husband and I (mostly me) had talked previously about purchasing a newer car. (Currently, I am driving a 92 mini van). One night we were out at his parents house for supper, my husband and I had our first fight in front of his parents, which his mother started in a round about sort of way. She told him again, that he needed to hurry and finish the bike so he could sell it and get me a new car. He got angry and stated that he had no intentions on selling the bike, that it was something that he wanted for a long time, and he was finally getting it. I went into the house, and sat down. My husbands mother told me I needed to talk to my father in law about what was going on. My father in law is our accountant, and does our taxes every year, so he knows what our income is. When I spoke with him, he told me that my husband and I could easily afford to purchase a house AND a newer car. 

Earlier last week, my husband brought home a 02 SUV for me to test drive. For a moment, I was in heaven, by the end of the week he decided that $8000 was to expensive. 

What my problem is, I'm tired of working so hard and having absolutly nothing to show for it. He wouldn't even get health benefits from work because it might cost to much. I'm at my whits end. Of course there are other issues with our relationship, however, this one has just pushed me over the edge. I really don't know what I feel towards him anymore. At times, when I look at him, I feel sick to my stomache. 

I'm not sure what my question is, or if I even have one. Has anyone else had issues like this, if so, what did you do? Am I being unreasonable with my requests?


----------



## amberlynn

I think you're in the right to want a safer car to drive, esp knowing you have kids. He should see that its in you and your kids best interest to travel safely. All this money he's putting into this bike he could be saving for your family a bigger house and newer things that you may need. Don't beat yourself up on thinking you are in the wrong, or being unreasonable, cause your totally not. If hes the "man" of the house, then common sense should tell him to do whats best for his family and not be so cheap. The only advice I can give you is, save your money, and show him that you can support yourself and your kids, buy you a better car and this is gonna probably gonna sound evil, but, rub it in his face, when he wants to drive it, tell him he's got his precious bike. Ive never come to understand why men are so tight when it comes to money, but it sounds like your husband is just stubborn and cheap.


----------



## MarkTwain

Gizzy-
Interesting thread! How is your relationship with him in other ways? Is he loving, sexy, etc.


----------



## Gizzy

Thank you for your reply amberlynn. I really wish it was that easy. I really do. However, I don't think he has our safety in mind. Last year, I noticed a vibration when I pressed the brake pedal on the car. He was in the car with me at the time, and being a mechanic, he knew exactly what it was. He said "Oh no, thats the brakes! I'm going to have to take it in to fix it." Three months later, the brakes on my car finally got fixed. It ended up costing us about $600 due to the fact that he had to replace pretty much everything to do with the brakes, because he had let it go for so long. 

How is our relationship in other ways? Oh boy, that is a very good question. There was a time when I thought that we would be that cute elderly couple who still held hands in public. Now when we are out, he walks about 10 feet in front of me. We don't cuddle, we don't hold hands, in fact, the only time he really shows me any kind of affection is when he wants sex. We don't engage in any kind of conversation unless it has to do with how his day has went. I can't remember the last time he asked me how my day was.


----------



## preso

Gizzy said:


> I'm not exactly sure where I should post my story. I was a young teenaged mother of two when my husband and I first started dating in high school. Since our marriage, we've had another child together. In total, we have been together for almost 18 years. We have seen many up and downs together, and have managed, up until recently, to over come them all.
> 
> A lot of my friends consider my husband as a "cheap" person. He doesn't like spending money on things we need. The last three cars that we have owned, we have purchased for a total of $150.01, combined. He is a mechanic and can fix these cars to a running state. We do not own a house, rather, he moved the 5 of us into a small two bedroom apartment, with a loft. This was suppose to be only temperary, but we have now been here 5 years. Our rent is going up in October to $900 a month.
> 
> My car has no heat during the winter (he has done pretty much everying to try to fix this problem, including a flush and fill), and is starting to rust out quite a bit. I really don't think it will last another Canadian winter. Currently, he is working on rebuilding a motorbike, which is starting to become quite costly (he spent $125 on a gas tank for it that wasn't needed)
> 
> About a month ago, my husband and I were talking and he told me that his mother told him to hurry up and finish the bike, so he can sell it and purchase a newer, safer car for me to drive. My husband and I (mostly me) had talked previously about purchasing a newer car. (Currently, I am driving a 92 mini van). One night we were out at his parents house for supper, my husband and I had our first fight in front of his parents, which his mother started in a round about sort of way. She told him again, that he needed to hurry and finish the bike so he could sell it and get me a new car. He got angry and stated that he had no intentions on selling the bike, that it was something that he wanted for a long time, and he was finally getting it. I went into the house, and sat down. My husbands mother told me I needed to talk to my father in law about what was going on. My father in law is our accountant, and does our taxes every year, so he knows what our income is. When I spoke with him, he told me that my husband and I could easily afford to purchase a house AND a newer car.
> 
> Earlier last week, my husband brought home a 02 SUV for me to test drive. For a moment, I was in heaven, by the end of the week he decided that $8000 was to expensive.
> 
> What my problem is, I'm tired of working so hard and having absolutly nothing to show for it. He wouldn't even get health benefits from work because it might cost to much. I'm at my whits end. Of course there are other issues with our relationship, however, this one has just pushed me over the edge. I really don't know what I feel towards him anymore. At times, when I look at him, I feel sick to my stomache.
> 
> I'm not sure what my question is, or if I even have one. Has anyone else had issues like this, if so, what did you do? Am I being unreasonable with my requests?


Your lucky you have a husband WHO CAN BUY CHEAP CARS AND MAKE THEM RUN ! ............. as a new car is no investment.

Depends on what he's doing with all that money he's saving by doing his own mechanical... gambling it away? drinking it away? or putting it away to use for something worthwhile, like an early retirement or paying off all debt so you can have an easier life after your older.
I guess it depends on what he is doing with all the money he saves............... as to if he's just plain cheap, or plain smart.

Far as his health insurance... is he covered as many companies will cover the employee for free...
and maybe you have this with your work too so you actually don't need to be on his insurance plan ( because you get yours free at your work, like he does= employee covered free).

It's not a bad thing to live below your means
and not do what the average person does and wastes a lot of money and goes into debt.
Maybe your just not aware of his plan or have no financial knowledge,,, so it just seems to you like suffering...
when
its not actually that way at all.


----------



## MarkTwain

Gizzy said:


> How is our relationship in other ways? Oh boy, that is a very good question. There was a time when I thought that we would be that cute elderly couple who still held hands in public. Now when we are out, he walks about 10 feet in front of me. We don't cuddle, we don't hold hands, in fact, the only time he really shows me any kind of affection is when he wants sex. We don't engage in any kind of conversation unless it has to do with how his day has went. I can't remember the last time he asked me how my day was.


Do you attempt to show _him _affection?
How often is sex?


----------



## preso

MarkTwain said:


> Do you attempt to show _him _affection?
> How often is sex?


why is it all your comments boil down to sex?

its not good sex FIRST, relationship later...

its good relationship first and that equals good sex.


----------



## Rhea

It's revolving...you must have both to flurish and feed the other, good relationships make you want to have "relations" more often and having "relations" keeps the relationship good as well. You'll notice here...many a thread, sh*t for relationship=sh*t for sex, or vice versa, the lack of sex is causing the relationship to lack. 

They're both a constant feed in the circle o'love & marriage


----------



## Mr. R

A fellow named Dave Ramsey said it best about living below your means:"When you're young, live like no else so that when you're old you can live like no one else."

Not to attack the OP, but money don't grow on trees. This fellow is obviously deeply concerned about being able to support his family. Even though you may indeed have the money to do the things you mentioned, his concern is probably what if something happens after we get the place and then I'm on the hook for a mortgage? And yes, I do have a house and it's much less than I could afford.


----------



## preso

Have you sat down with your husband and discussed your financial goals ?
Sounds like he is maybe thinking long term and your thinking short term... and he maybe has more financial intelligence than you do.
You should sit down with him and go over all the marriges financial
plans... educate yourself on the subject of finance, debt, insurance, and all related matters and see if you can understand why he does what he does.
Getting mad because he won't buy you the 8,000 dollar car you want will not help the situation.
also to note, right now the govt is giving 3500 to 4500 dollars for certain older vehicles as long as you buy a brand new one...
so the more you are educated on whats going on, the better you can discuss things and maybe even get a new car, not some 8,000 dollar mess.

I did not know much about finnacial matters until my mid 20's...
and I ran across some TIGHTWAD GAZETTE books. It opened my eyes and I followed some of the principals of the books so I could be debt free. By the age of 37 I was not only debt free, I kept living below my means to where I'm going to be able to retire early. Oh how much more I could have saved if I was married to a mechanic. Cars are the very worst investment, you might as well open the windows while driving at 90 MPH and throw the money out the window. Because of the absolute need of a car and no mass transit in my area at all.. I was forced to buy those 8,000 cars for awhile. 
Now because I am able I only buy new and I drive and drive them until they are total junk and not worth 500 dollars.
After my husband retires I will buy one more car, a newer economy car and drive it the rest of my life. Cars are the worst investment of any investment there is.
I suggest you educate yourself about economic and financial aspects and also talk with your husband about his. He could be the millionaire next door mentality, which isn't a bad thing.

Another option is for you to go buy your own car and make the payments yourself.


----------



## MarkTwain

preso said:


> why is it all your comments boil down to sex?


Because it's often a good barometer of everything else. It shows whether the couple are comfortable being close with each other - real close. That's why some people call it intimacy. I don't often use that word unless I feel it's appropriate, becuase it's possible to have sex without very much intimacy.


----------



## preso

MarkTwain said:


> Because it's often a good barometer of everything else. It shows whether the couple are comfortable being close with each other - real close. That's why some people call it intimacy. I don't often use that word unless I feel it's appropriate, becuase it's possible to have sex without very much intimacy.


I believe your wrong.
Maybe you are focusing on your life or something but the sex act and its quanity does not make for a good marriage or any of the qualities that make for a good marriage, like trust, respect.
If you were right,
people who are disabled would not be lovable, older people would not be lovable, any person who was sick, unhealthy, in grief, would not be lovabale.
Your ideas that good sex make a good marriage have no basis in reality. 
we will just have to agree to disagree, I am only noting your comments often have to do with sex
and not relationship.


----------



## Gizzy

Preso... Lucky to have a husband who can buy cheap cars and make them run? Sure! Now if only he would keep them in good running condition. I wasn't asking for a new car.... just a car that is SAFE for me to transport our children around in! It would be completely different IF he had kept the car in good running condition (ie. working brakes, heat in winter time, etc) As far as the money that he has been saving, apparently you didn't read what I said. He has been spending our money on rebuilding a motorbike for himself. He spent $125 on a gas tank that wasn't needed. There was nothing wrong with the original tank for the bike. Money is wasted. It's as simple as that! I suggested that we start a savings account and put $25 - $50 each pay cheque into that account, he was completely against it, so as far as your assumption goes for me having little or no financial knowledge, you couldn't be further from the truth. I'm not sure where you are from, however, an employer may pay for part of health insurance, and an employee pays another part. There is no such thing as "free" The company that I'm with does not offer benefits to its employees!!! 

Mr. R.... He isn't concerned about being able to support his family. He is worried that he wont be able to buy all the toys he is hoping for. He has no problem laying down cash when its something he wants. But when it comes to something I need or want, he doesn't think about it, just says no. Even if its with the money I have earned. We, the 5 of us, live in a two bedroom plus loft rented appartment, where we pay close to $1000 month. We could easily get a mortgage for a lot less. 

MarkTwain... I guess I don't show him affection as often as what I should. Kind of gave up for many reasons. I'm sure if he had his way, we'd have sex every night. However, even in the bedroom its more about his needs then mine. I'd say about 8 out of 10 times I am left unsatisfied (I just can't get off in the 3 minutes he allows, yes, I've timed it) Forget about foreplay, he's more concerned about his needs there too!



I don't ask for a lot. Even "found money" (money received for my birthday and Christmas) gets put back into what the family needs. I seldomly go shopping for items for me, and if i do, I have a hard time making a purchase for $50. I deserve something nice once in a while. We never had a honeymoon, the only time we travelled was with his parents and they paid for our stay, meals, and our tickets into the attractions (we even had to borrow one of their cars in order to go because ours wouldn't make it). 

By the way, I went out and got my new to me car by myself!


----------



## XiaSulin

Wow! When I read this (I'm sorry really sorry) I gave a little chuckle because 1.) made me think of myself and 2.) made me think of my family.

We're all cheap. Except we're all cheap in different ways. Some of us are so cheap that they are willing to let their children suffer and be neglected. Some of us are cheap but are willing to invest and spend in just the right ways so that no one is neglected. I consider myself in the latter, the first would be a Miser. Your husband sounds like a miser.

A few months ago maybe a year ago, I heard about a man who was found dead in his house because he was too cheap to pay for heating so he froze to death. (something like that).

I actually know someone who left her husband because he was so cheap and she said she couldn't live that way forever. 

I don't really have any answers/suggestions or anything. I just read it and thought wow. I totally get that. Unfortunately I used to be pretty close to the miser side *cough* *cough* and I had to learn how to spend a little. Maybe he's got a phobia of spending money? Maybe money is false security for him.


----------



## Gizzy

XiaSulin said:


> Maybe he's got a phobia of spending money?


 
I really don't think it's a phobia at all, considering that he has no problem spending money on things that he wants/needs. And when I bought him his first motor bike years ago, he had no problem with me spending that kind of cash on him. 

I'm starting to think that maybe its a commitment issue. Thinking back, he's always had a problem with commitment. Never saw it before until recently.

We had been together for 8 years before we got married. Dated 3 years before we moved in together, lived together for 5 years before we got married. Then there is our own house issue. Doesn't want to commit to that. And now the whole car issue. Because taking out a loan would require some sort of commitment from him.


----------



## preso

Gizzy said:


> I really don't think it's a phobia at all, considering that he has no problem spending money on things that he wants/needs. And when I bought him his first motor bike years ago, he had no problem with me spending that kind of cash on him.
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe its a commitment issue. Thinking back, he's always had a problem with commitment. Never saw it before until recently.
> 
> We had been together for 8 years before we got married. Dated 3 years before we moved in together, lived together for 5 years before we got married. Then there is our own house issue. Doesn't want to commit to that. And now the whole car issue. Because taking out a loan would require some sort of commitment from him.



Then he should save and buy cars cash... at least good used cars.


----------



## GPR

If you were calling him cheap because you wanted a 2010 Mercedes, I would say you are nutz.

But having a problem because you want to trade in your 17 year old vehicle for a 7 year old used vehicle that will be safer is not cheap. It's just trying to be safe. Especially when you CAN afford to do it. I would press the issue a little more. Don't get mean or anything, but stay on him. Make sure he thinks of the safety of you and your kids. Tell him that you aren't a Mechanic, so if your current POS breaks down in a -20 degree Canadian night, you can't fix it to get everyone home.


----------



## Gizzy

Thanks everyone for your replies. I did get my new to me car. Funny thing, he's enjoying it just as much as I am. Before, if he had to run out to the store, he would take his car instead of my van (he didn't even like driving around in it). Now, he's taking the new car to the store and gets a little upset when I want to drive instead of him. He is still a bit of a mommas boy, even though we've been together for so long, so having his parents on my side through this was very helpfull.


----------



## memerek

OMG this is my life too please tell me what you did so i can do it too. My boyfriend buys (online) anything he wants. And when i need something he says we are suppose to be saving money...WHY DO MEN THINK THEY ARE SO GOOD WITH MONEY and we only spend spend spend....good luck to you and stand your ground


----------



## preso

Just think how he could have made out with the cash for clunkers !


----------



## Gizzy

memerek, isn't it sad that we have to beg for something we "NEED" but they can spend money on whatever they feel like buying (ie. the $125 gas tank that wasn't needed for HIS motor bike)?

Before approaching him on a major expense, make a list of ALL of your expenses/income. Show him that you can afford it if you stopped blowing your money on things you don't really need.


----------



## preso

next is cash for refridgerators and other kitchen appliances, I read it in the news. I'm waiting for it to start to get a new dishwasher.
I'm cheap too................
and want a super deal. Letting you know as you may want to upgrade your kitchen as soon as it starts, since you missed out on the superdeals on cash for cars program.


----------



## Gizzy

Well, since we rent where our fridge, stove, washer, dryer (we're not allowed to have dishwashers) are included... I wont be asking for new appliances any time too soon.... besides, our NEW appliances are sitting in storage... where they have been sitting for the last 5 years. We were only suppose to live in our cozy 2 bedroom apt. (plus a loft big enough to fit ONE bed) for about a year! We were suppose to move in here, where our utilities are included, to save money so we could look into buying a house for the 5 of us. After FIVE YEARS, and one of the kids moving out, and the next one in about a year... we wont have the NEED for a house anymore. 

We didn't miss out on a super deal for our newer car ... we got it at a super price! $3000 + under asking price!!! Not to bad if I do say so myself... and H agrees!


----------



## Tinker bell

WOW.... this sounds kind of my husband , he bought me new car but he always asks for reciepts even if some times i through away by mistake he checks the trash to see if i have taken money or what i bought or where i spent. and very cheap to spend on dinners . one day i was feeling very very sick i had lower back pain badly (as i have two kids ) i called him to the office and said that i cannot cook today can we eat taco or something ( I love to cook and mojority of the time i cook at home) first he said ok..... then b4 coming home he called me and asked how i m feeling i said i m ok now then he said then make a dinner at home , this is small thing but there are so many things and times it happend to me i feel now alot bcoz i see my friends hubby are very nice and caring to them i feel ver sad i m from over seas and all alone here so may be he thinks he can do wot ever he wants too but wana know if it is normal or i m feeling different???


----------



## greenpearl

Tinker bell said:


> WOW.... this sounds kind of my husband , he bought me new car but he always asks for reciepts even if some times i through away by mistake he checks the trash to see if i have taken money or what i bought or where i spent. and very cheap to spend on dinners . one day i was feeling very very sick i had lower back pain badly (as i have two kids ) i called him to the office and said that i cannot cook today can we eat taco or something ( I love to cook and mojority of the time i cook at home) first he said ok..... then b4 coming home he called me and asked how i m feeling i said i m ok now then he said then make a dinner at home , this is small thing but there are so many things and times it happend to me i feel now alot bcoz i see my friends hubby are very nice and caring to them i feel ver sad i m from over seas and all alone here so may be he thinks he can do wot ever he wants too but wana know if it is normal or i m feeling different???


It was inconsiderate of your hubby to ask you to cook when you were not feeling well. 

Once in a while we can give us a break and relax a little bit! 

I think he has trust issues about you because you said that you are from overseas. 

A lot of people who marry foreign brides are like that. 

But please don't be offended. He has to get over that fear. And the most you can do is by showing you want to have a loving relationship with him together. Do things to show him that you care for him and you love him. Hey, he bought you a new car, that's not cheap! 

My husband was a cheap bastard when we first met, he didn't buy me anything while we were dating. He is just naturally cheap, even he himself admits it. It never bothered me. Now we just joke about it and laugh about it. I always tease him for being cheap! 

Now our financial situation is better, he is very generous!


----------



## specwar

If he is that cheap then you should have plenty of money. That is a blessing in itself. Whether or not you have a dependable car is a safety issue as far as the family is concerned. It is reasonable to want one reliable car. The price is negotiable but whether or not a car is reliable and in good working order is not in my mind. You don't have to be a mechanic to know if everything that should work does. If the heater doesn't during the winter and it fogs up you breaking the law by driving with an obstructed windshield. The final decision will always be yours but the discussion of this matter between you and your husband comes down to respect more than his frugality. If he discounts all of your arguments for why you should have a reliable vehicle then your problem has nothing to do with how cheap he is.


----------



## Syrum

Tinker bell said:


> WOW.... this sounds kind of my husband , he bought me new car but he always asks for reciepts even if some times i through away by mistake he checks the trash to see if i have taken money or what i bought or where i spent. and very cheap to spend on dinners . one day i was feeling very very sick i had lower back pain badly (as i have two kids ) i called him to the office and said that i cannot cook today can we eat taco or something ( I love to cook and mojority of the time i cook at home) first he said ok..... then b4 coming home he called me and asked how i m feeling i said i m ok now then he said then make a dinner at home , this is small thing but there are so many things and times it happend to me i feel now alot bcoz i see my friends hubby are very nice and caring to them i feel ver sad i m from over seas and all alone here so may be he thinks he can do wot ever he wants too but wana know if it is normal or i m feeling different???


Your husband is being awful. Even if you are not sick, you should not have to cook every night. he should help you out and he should take you out to dinner or buy dinner to bring home sometimes too. It's fun to eat different things, and to go out. He sounds like he takes you for granted and doesn't appreciate you.


----------



## greenpearl

Syrum said:


> Your husband is being awful. Even if you are not sick, you should not have to cook every night. he should help you out and he should take you out to dinner or buy dinner to bring home sometimes too. It's fun to eat different things, and to go out. He sounds like he takes you for granted and doesn't appreciate you.


I think it is also a good idea to eat out once in a while! Eating at home every day is boring! Even though I cook different things every day, but it is still very refreshing to eat out sometimes, just to have different flavor. 

I used to cook five days a week, we ate out on the weekends. 

But recently I have been crazy about saving money, so I offered to cook every day. But on Saturdays and Sundays I just cook one meal, we still eat out for another meal. 

I have noticed that our money doesn't disappear very fast on the weekends now!


----------



## Syrum

greenpearl said:


> I think it is also a good idea to eat out once in a while! Eating at home every day is boring! Even though I cook different things every day, but it is still very refreshing to eat out sometimes, just to have different flavor.
> 
> I used to cook five days a week, we ate out on the weekends.
> 
> But recently I have been crazy about saving money, so I offered to cook every day. But on Saturdays and Sundays I just cook one meal, we still eat out for another meal.
> 
> I have noticed that our money doesn't disappear very fast on the weekends now!


That's a really good way to do it, and that is what I try to do too. eat out on the weekends, eat in and cook healthy meals during the week, and I make all my own lunches for at work.

I am lucky too because my fiance is a very good cook, so he likes to cook with me or to even cook him self. we both enjoy it. But he also takes me out a lot too. <3 He would never want me to cook if I was sick I am sure.


----------



## Runs like Dog

But what's his time worth? Why spend 8 hrs fixing something for 10 bucks when you could work 8 hrs and make $300 or something like that? I need an alignment on my 8 year old Camry with 130K miles on it. $80 for the work. Seems like a good deal to me. Just keep it running till the wheels fall off or until it costs more to fix than to replace with a 3 year old car from CARMAX.


----------



## greenpearl

Syrum said:


> That's a really good way to do it, and that is what I try to do too. eat out on the weekends, eat in and cook healthy meals during the week, and I make all my own lunches for at work.
> 
> I am lucky too because my fiance is a very good cook, so he likes to cook with me or to even cook him self. we both enjoy it. But he also takes me out a lot too. <3 He would never want me to cook if I was sick I am sure.


You are lucky! I know what his user name is! He really loves you! 

Eating out on the weekends is a very nice feeling. Go to a nice clean restaurant, two of us sit and talk, enjoy nice food, it is like a date!


----------



## paypay

My husband is cheap, but only with his family and wife. When it comes to my husband, he goes all out. He's a jerk.


----------



## Syrum

paypay said:


> My husband is cheap, but only with his family and wife. When it comes to my husband, he goes all out. He's a jerk.


Why do you stay with him?


----------



## chillymorn

Runs like Dog said:


> But what's his time worth? Why spend 8 hrs fixing something for 10 bucks when you could work 8 hrs and make $300 or something like that? I need an alignment on my 8 year old Camry with 130K miles on it. $80 for the work. Seems like a good deal to me. Just keep it running till the wheels fall off or until it costs more to fix than to replace with a 3 year old car from CARMAX.


depends on what you have more of cash or time.


If you have the knowledge and time its probley better to do it yourself.


----------



## greenpearl

chillymorn said:


> depends on what you have more of cash or time.
> 
> 
> If you have the knowledge and time its probley better to do it yourself.


I know somebody, she doesn't like to cook, 

She thinks: I make $20 an hour. If we eat out, a meal is 6$ for my husband and me. I don't want to spend my time cooking! If I cook, it means our meal is $20! But she totally forgets she is not working for that hour. She only works three hours a day! 

What weird thinking!


----------



## DepressedHusband

Syrum said:


> Your husband is being awful. Even if you are not sick, you should not have to cook every night. he should help you out and he should take you out to dinner or buy dinner to bring home sometimes too. It's fun to eat different things, and to go out. He sounds like he takes you for granted and doesn't appreciate you.


 Whatever did people do before 1910 ?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Before 1910 my Bubbeh would probably be saying 

"Oy ze mamzer Cossacks! Dey rrape ze cattle und steal ze wimmens!"


----------

